Delta-Crdts – Delta State-Based CRDTs in JavaScript - capableweb
======
arberavdullahu
link?

~~~
capableweb
I'm not sure what happened with this submission, it seems to link to itself?

Here is the original submission link [https://github.com/peer-base/js-delta-
crdts](https://github.com/peer-base/js-delta-crdts)

